

The Largest Update to HTTP in 16 Years Has Been Finalized - alexcasalboni
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/02/18/http2-first-major-update-http-sixteen-years-finalized/

======
pgprateek
Thats totally 21st century !!!!!

